# Driver para motor por control  pwm 5a.



## 1112748 (Ene 23, 2017)

Estoy realizando un proyecto en el que tengo que controlar un ventilador,  el ventilador monta un motor tipo bruslhees,  el cableado del motor es de tres hilos,  uno para alimentar de forma fija la electronica del motor y otros dos para alimentar el motor mediante la señal PWM.  

buscando driver para motor encontre el de TI TIPC0107,  el cual me venia bien pero es un integrado obsoleto y no es buena idea utilizarlo. 

alguien me puede aconsejar algun driver de este tipo o conoce el substituto actual del TIPC0107?


Saludos y gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2017)

No será un motor trifásico (por los tres cables ) ?

Foto por favor !

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## 1112748 (Ene 24, 2017)

no dispongo de imagens del motor,  pero las caracteristicas electricas las adjunto en imagen. 

en el catalogo del fabricante añaden la siguiente nota:  

• Optional - 2-Wire Operation: The 3.0, 3.3, 4.5 inch Windjammers operate with a simple two-wire configuration. The blower speed is directly proportional to
the supply voltage, and there is no separate speed command signal input or speed setting via potentiometer. The supply voltage powers both the motor
winding and the motor controller. Operating points below the minimum supply voltage stated in the chart above can be achieved by providing a third wire to
power the motor controller separately from the motor winding. This feature is available upon request.

lo he pedido con esta configuración.


----------



## jorger (Ene 24, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será un motor trifásico (por los tres cables ) ?
> 
> Foto por favor !
> 
> ¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?



Me parece que habla de un brushless trifásico pero no a "pelo", sino con controlador integrado 
Lo que falta saber es si el control de velocidad va por PWM controlado por tensión, o es por PWM puro y duro externo.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 24, 2017)

Me parece que tu motor es como esté






Para tu driver...Podría ser con el  DRV10963 para tu BLDC


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

"Opcional - Operación de 2 hilos: Los ventiladores de 3,0, 3,3 y 4,5 pulgadas funcionan con una configuración sencilla de dos hilos. La velocidad del ventilador es directamente proporcional a
La tensión de alimentación, y no hay entrada de señal de orden de velocidad independiente o ajuste de velocidad mediante un potenciómetro. La tensión de alimentación alimenta tanto el motor
Bobinado y el controlador del motor. Los puntos de funcionamiento por debajo de la tensión de alimentación mínima indicada en la tabla anterior pueden alcanzarse proporcionando un tercer cable a
Alimentar el controlador del motor por separado del bobinado del motor. Esta función está disponible bajo petició"

Nos podes decir la marca y modelo?


----------



## Yairman (Ene 24, 2017)

Pues según lo que describe exactamente es este pero de 3 hilos...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

Si fuera ese el tercer hilo es la salida del "tacho"


----------



## 1112748 (Ene 25, 2017)

Hola, si ese es el modelo concreto 150918, disculpar por no facilitar informacion de un principio.
El tercer hilo puede ser el tacho o la otra opcion. 
Estos motores estan pensados para ir a tension fija, su velocidad es proporcional a la alimentacion. 
El tema esta en controlarlo con pwm, como responde la electronica al pwm? Seguramente mal !! Por eso esta la opcion del tercer hilo para alimentar de manera fija la electronica. 

Me viene muy bien la informacion de yatronica! Quiza no es suficiente la intensidad de salida del driver tengo que mirarlo. 

He visto el driver DRV8842 creo que puede ser una buena opcion. 

Ya os dire si los avances son satisfactorios


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2017)

Errorrrr  de donde sacaste que la electrónica responde mal?????
La opción del tacómetro es para cuando necesitas un flujo muy constante o varicione muy precisas, es decir para aplicaciones especiales, si no necesitas nada de eso no hace falta utilizarlo
Los motores de CC tienen esa característica de que su velocidad es proporcional a la alimentación
Si lo que  necesitas es una velocidad determinada es proveer la tensión en forma costante(estabilizada) para que funcione, no necesitas driver alguno es una aplicación por demás ordinaria
Un driver es un absoluto desperdicio ya que proporcionando la tensión adecuada basta


----------



## 1112748 (Ene 25, 2017)

la aplicación que tengo que realizar tiene que mantener un flujo de aire constante,  cuando este varía debo controlar el ventilador mediante un pwm para llevarlo de nuevo al flujo de aire de consigna. 

una de las dudas es precisamente si adquiero el motor (ventilador) con solo dos cables si al aplicarle el PWM responderá correctamente,  ya que la electrónica que tiene dentro puede no responder correctamente con una alimentación basada en una señal PWM.  

motivo por el cual he optado por pedir el ventilador con los tres hilos,  alimentación del motor y uno para alimentar la electrónica con una tensión fija continua.

creo que el driver si me hace falta en este caso.  

aprovecho para poner el esquema del driver que comente anteriormente.


----------

